# What Is Typical DVD Playback Speed



## storm5510 (Mar 26, 2009)

*Can anyone tell me at what speed a DVD player will read a DVD disc? I'm not talking about a computer drive, just a regular DVD player.

I use Nero 7 to burn DVD's. There is a test application and that defaults to reading discs at 8X. Sometimes it says the discs are OK, and other times not. Why test at a speed much higher than a player will read it?
*

:4-dontkno


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

1X for read. When we talk about 2X and beyond that's how fast it can skip around from the starting of playback.


----------

